# HSUS Wants to Ban Fishing



## itchn2fish

Best in No-Show: HSUS Nowhere to be Found as Animals Die on the Plains
_Mar 24, 2017 11:15 am_

With wildfires whipping across the Great Plains, a large number people and animals have fallen victim to fast moving infernos. Around 1.6 million acres, so far, have been burnt. Unable to outrun the fast-moving blaze, several people lost their lives while others lost their livelihoods, their animals and crops. While people from the plains are […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

HSUS Political Arm in Trouble with the FEC
_Mar 29, 2017 03:50 pm_

On Monday, the Humane Society Legislative Fund (HSLF) was sent a letter by the Federal Election Committee (FEC) for a 2016 campaign violation. In the run-up to Election Day, nearly $80,000 was reported to the FEC outside of the 24-hour window allowed for such expenditures. Paperwork mishaps can happen to any organization every once in […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

HSUS Helps PETA-Linked Group Lobby on Capitol Hill
_Apr 05, 2017 10:28 am_

If you watch any of ads from The Humane Society of the United States you likely think it’s related to all the local humane societies that care for pets—name confusion is how it raises millions of dollars a year. HSUS also likes to imply that it’s a mainstream animal welfare group that doesn’t work […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

Louis C.K. Riffs on HSUS Ads, Buying a Puppy
_Apr 11, 2017 12:36 pm_

Should you buy a dog, or adopt one? The choice is personal. And in a new special on Netflix, comedian Louis C.K. offers his opinion in a story about the time he got a dog for his kids. Getting a dog has become tainted by political correctness. Groups like HSUS have stigmatized buying a dog—“adopt, […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

Unpacking the HSUS Gravy Train (2017 Edition)_Apr 12, 2017 01:52 pm_

When it comes to the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), we have never had high hopes that it would live up to its heart-wrenching advertisements and actually help shelter animals. Historically, HSUS would rather spend money on lawyers and lobbyists. But after analyzing its financials from the most recent IRS Form 990 tax […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

Humane Society of the U.S. Favors Fundraising over Animal Rescue_Apr 20, 2017 11:53 am_

It seems every time there’s a natural disaster, we can count on some charities trying to help and some charities trying to exploit the situation to raise money. Those with loud voices may be the bad actors, devoting resources to fundraising and PR, while other groups quietly do hard work, spending their resources getting their […]

Read in browser »


----------



## Waif

Who is being helped?


----------



## itchn2fish

Good question!


----------



## itchn2fish

HSUS Sought Death Penalty for Dogs, Rehab for Vick
_Apr 25, 2017 12:14 pm_

Sad news: Earlier this month one of the Vicktory Dogs, Little Red, died a natural death at her home in Utah. Little Red’s passing comes 10 years after the bust of the Bad Newz Kennels dogfighting ring, owned and operated by Michael Vick. This dog’s lease on life was made possible by caring advocates—despite the […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

HSUS Raises Money Off of Nonexistent “Puppy Mill”
_Apr 27, 2017 03:02 pm_

The Humane Society of the United States has a history of exploiting situations for financial gain. In 2007, following the arrest of Michael Vick on dogfighting-related charges, HSUS raised money on the promise to care for the dogs seized—while simultaneously HSUS was advocating for authorities to kill the dogs instead of attempting to rehabilitate them […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

State Supreme Court: HSUS Offers Opinions, Not Facts
_May 01, 2017 09:49 am_

The Missouri Supreme Court issued a long-awaited ruling last week in a lawsuit filed by a Missouri dog breeder against the Humane Society of the United States for defamation and invasion of privacy. The plaintiff, Mary Ann Smith, who is the mother of a U.S. Congressman, alleged HSUS defamed her by calling her kennel a […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

Why Does HSUS Promote This Rape Apologist and Bestiality Defender?
_May 02, 2017 03:54 pm_

Over the weekend, The New York Times suffered backlash and reports of canceled subscriptions after publishing an op-ed by Bret Stephens, a conservative “never Trumper,” who questioned elements of the orthodoxy on climate change. What’s odd is that the rage on display this weekend was nowhere to be seen a couple of weeks ago when […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

BREAKING: IRS Complaint Filed Against HSUS, Whole Foods, GAP
_May 08, 2017 04:32 pm_

Today, we filed a complaint with the Internal Revenue Service against Whole Foods Market, the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), and Global Animal Partnership (GAP) for what we believe is an improper profit-driven effort to benefit Whole Foods. HSUS and surrogate animal-liberation allies are currently engaging in campaigns threatening restaurants and other companies […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish




----------



## itchn2fish

Hampton Creek’s Staff Evaporates
_May 18, 2017 10:55 am_

Hampton Creek, creator of vegan “mayonnaise” Just Mayo, has fallen on hard times yet again. It’s reported that the situation has grown so dire that even the executive staff is being cut. The chief financial officer (CFO) and human resources chief were both given their walking papers recently, as well as several other staffers. The company’s mission […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish

See Our New “Doghouse” Ad in Politico
_May 23, 2017 10:41 am_

With the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) pushing its legislative agenda on Capitol Hill, we decided it was time to release another ad highlighting some of the group’s worst actions. This time, we focused on targeting legislators and staffers by placing it in Politico. HSUS recently began pushing its radical agenda by overtly lobbying […]

Read in browser »

http://www.glfsa.org


----------

